# FLAT 14-3 wire



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Anyone seen this yet?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bery, Bery, Bery Nice!


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

We've used it a few times. Didn't request it or not request it either. Just what the supply house had on hand. It's a little strange to look at, used to 14/3 being round. One of my guys used his 12/2 romex strippers on it, worked fine.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Saw that at the whole salers a few weeks back seems very nice I have yet to use it though:shifty:


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

It's about darn time...


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That's just the way it's gonna be now, so they tell me at the supply house. It's really messing me up, though. I'm grabbing the wrong roll about 50% of the time now. The jacket still skins okay with the T-strippers with the jacket skinning notch, for those that use that kind of skinner.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Thats all we seem to get here in my part of Texas.
But I have to ask.....why aren't you strippinng the cables before you put them in the box? It's just so messy:sad:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

copusbuilder said:


> But I have to ask.....why aren't you strippinng the cables before you put them in the box? It's just so messy:sad:


Because some of us prefer to do it the proper way. :w00t:

Ground up/ground down
Twist/Don't twist
Pre-strip/strip in box
and on and on and on and on.........


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

copus do you rip all of your boxes in as you go that seems like such a pain we rough wire the whole house then go back and rip in


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I have always wired the home then I go back and make up the boxes and tuck the wires in after they are stripped. That leaves a 1'2" of insulation in the box and looks absolutely marvelous:laughing:

I guess it was how I was taught and it has worked well for me. 

The house they built next door to me had a crew come in and string wires (not one staple. Wires twisted together) They left and the one knowlegable worker came back, traced it out and made up the boxes etc.... :sad:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

They are still selling the round here :sad:. It woud be easier/quicker to strip if flat and look neater when stapled too . The only flat 3 wire you can get here is for outdoor use and we know how easy that can be to strip .


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Now that Klein made a round 12/3 and 14/3 stripper they roll out flat wire.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't particularly like it because it can and will kink. With the "classic" 3-wire, very rarely did that ever happen. I prefer running MWBC homeruns (and a lot of them) so this could become a big issue.

Anyway.. thought you'd like to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> I don't particularly like it because it can and will kink. With the "classic" 3-wire, very rarely did that ever happen. I prefer running MWBC homeruns (and a lot of them) so this could become a big issue.
> 
> Anyway.. thought you'd like to see it. :thumbsup:


....a "big" issue, until the '08 gets adopted in your area, then you'll be running 14-2-2 and 12-2-2 for your MWBC's.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> ....a "big" issue, until the '08 gets adopted in your area, then you'll be running 14-2-2 and 12-2-2 for your MWBC's.



What in the world is 14-2-2?

Two blacks, two whites, and two grounds in one cable?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> What in the world is 14-2-2?
> 
> Two blacks, two whites, and two grounds in one cable?


Sorta. Black, Red, White, White/red stripe, ground. It will be the way of the land when everyone's on the '08 for MWBC's. You can also get 14/4 and 12/4, but they only have one white.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Sorta. Black, Red, White, White/red stripe, ground. It will be the way of the land when everyone's on the '08 for MWBC's. You can also get 14/4 and 12/4, but they only have one white.


That seems best for a 4-wire, three phase system. Using a cable like that on a residential job doesn't make any sense. Why run 2 circuits to one box and screw everything up with box fill calculations? I already dont like the new cable.:w00t:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> That seems best for a 4-wire, three phase system. Using a cable like that on a residential job doesn't make any sense.


Cuts down on the home run labor, and doesn't cost any more than two runs of 14-2 or 12-2 for the material.


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

All I know is that is the shi*, I can't wait for it to hit our supply houses around here. As for the double circuits in one jacket thats great as well. 4 homeruns to the second floor in two pulls, hello time saver esp on our track jobs. Every min. counts:thumbup:


Only thought I have is it should be color coded in some way such as white with red strip on 14/3 or yellow with red strip on 12/3 and such. I can see this becoming a issue in circuits getting missed with our low end language challenged helpers.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

It's about time. I guess someone finally heard me swearing every single time I had to untwist the 3 wire cable since 1974.:furious:


I haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

220/221 said:


> It's about time. I guess someone finally heard me swearing every single time I had to untwist the 3 wire cable since 1974.:furious:
> 
> I haven't seen it yet though.


I'm not sure why, but everything new to the electrical marketplace seems to show up in the northeast first.


----------



## iddy (Mar 22, 2008)

*12/2/2*

:thumbup: then you'll be running 14-2-2 and 12-2-2 for your MWBC's.[/quote]

I have used that, its in the big box store. I kinda like it


----------



## sniperelectech (Feb 5, 2008)

What is the code for that? Is it because of having to use Arc fault breakers? I love now that I may have to carry my drill into crawl spaces to run wires through the joist!


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Most places around here won't require the ARC faults on all circuits except bedrooms. Most inspectors agree, you cannot legislate out stupidity. I really don't care either way.


----------

